# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Zapalenie trzustki a kulturystyka i suplementacja

## VanEyden

Witam , chciałbym otrzymać odpowiedź w sprawie jaki wpływ może mieć przebyte niedawno zapalenie trzustki do kulturystyki . Oto krótka historia : 

W połowie sierpnia tego roku trafiłem do szpitala z ostrym zapaleniem trzustki , wyników dokładnie nie pamietam ale wiem , że amylaza w moczu w dniu przyjęcia miała wynik 3964 .. Tydzien spędziłem w szpitalu , do tej pory jestem pod kontrolą chirurga ( co tydzien USG ) + biore lek Nolpaza 40mg . Diete trzustkowa posiadam  chociaż już od niej powoli odchodze i nie odczuwam tego jak narazie w negatywny sposób , unikam tylko tego co najbardziej może szkodzić ( frytki , pizza , itp ) . Moje pytanie , czy moge wrócić do mojego hobby którym jest kulturytyka , czy moge stosować w miare przygotowana ( patrząc oczywiście na trzustke ) diete kulturystyczna ( okolo 3-3,5tys kcal ) + stosować suplementacje  . Nie ukrywam , że tygodniowy pobyt w szpitalu troszke mnie " wysuszył " waga spadła 10kg w dół , co zreszta odbiło sie i na psychice . Jak wiadomo kulturystyka nie obejdzie się również na dłuższa mete bez dopingu sztucznego .. Jak to również ma się do tego tematu ? Prosze mnie nie umoralniać , że doping jest zły bo ja to wiem , ale żadna osoba która zajmuje się kulturystyką na średnio zaawansowany lub profesjonalny sposób sie bez tego nie obejdzie więc chciałbym również sensownej odpowiedzi na ten temat jak to się ma do trzustki . Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam .

----------

